
Revenge of the Ugly: 'Beautiful People' Dating Site Hacked - GeoffreyHull
http://www.pcworld.com/article/230719/revenge_of_the_ugly_beautiful_people_dating_site_hacked.html
======
ColinWright
PR stunt: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2673452>

Previous submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674600>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2673804>

